# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Presa de Colomers

## sergi1907

Os dejo algo de información y unas fotografías de este presa de la que particularmente desconocía su existencia.

Esto he encontrado en la Wikipedia, aunque a juzgar por las fechas, no está muy actualizado.
La toma o presa de Colomers es un embalse del Ter , creado por una presa en el municipio de Colomers , que se extiende por los términos de Colomers y Foixà , en la comarca del Baix Empordà . Construida entre los años 1963 y 1970 , para regar la llanura de la derecha del Ter y para regular el caudal del agua del Rec del Molí. La toma tiene 103 m de ancho, 18 m de altura y 1 Hm ³ de capacidad, con cinco compuertas centrales grandes y dos laterales más pequeñas, y un canal de enlace con el Rec del Molí . Hasta la actualidad no ha embalsado nunca y, por tanto, no ha entrado nunca en servicio. Se prevé que el 2009 , la Agencia Catalana del Agua la ponga en funcionamiento en relación con el decreto del agua. Con esta medida se espera que la toma pueda acumular unos 4 hm ³ .
http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resclosa_de_Colomers

La ficha de Seprem
DATOS GENERALES	
Nombre de la Presa:	COLOMERS
Otro Nombre:	
En fase de:	Explotación
Titular de la presa:	GENERALITAT DE CATALUÑA
Proyectista:	
Categoría según riesgo:	
Fin de las obras:	31/12/1967
Recrecimiento:	--
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0995605 - 4676365
Usos del embalse:	Riego - -
Usuarios:	- -

DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS	
Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	3000
Aportación media anual (hm3):	919
Precipitación media anual (mm):	600
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	2000
PRESA	
Tipo de Presa:	Presa móvil
Altura desde cimientos (m):	18
Longitud de coronación (m):	103
Cota coronación (m):	30
Cota cimentación (m):	12
Cota cauce (m):	12
Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	20,2
Nº de desagües:	0
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	-
Nº de aliviaderos:	1
Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	2210,000 -
Regulación:	Compuertas. -


El sistema hidrográfico de Colomers es bastante sencillo. Sólo hay un río, el Ter, que roza la parte meridional del término, donde forma un gran meandro, en dirección oeste-este.

Durante la alta edad media (ss V-XI), a la altura del término municipal, se dividía en dos brazos: el septentrional, que iba hacia el golfo de Roses y desembocaba entre L'Escala y Empúries, y el meridional, que seguía el recorrido actual, atravesaba la playa de Pals y desembocaba cerca del Estartit, esto es, más al norte de la actual desembocadura (que data de la desviación de 1790).

El último brazo, antes de las pérdidas de agua provocadas por los sistemas de regadío, que comportaron una disminución de la velocidad y del caudal de sus aguas, las cuales favorecieron la deposición y sedimentación de los materiales de erosión que transportaban y, por lo tanto , la formación de aluviones, permitía la navegación ligera hasta Torroella de Montgrí.

El siglo XIII, para aprovechar mejor sus aguas, se construyó la Presa de Colomers (recientemente reconstruida) para elevar el nivel de las aguas y derivar una parte en el lecho del Rec del Molí o del Marqués de Sentmenat para mover una serie de antiguos molinos harineros de agua que el Marqués tenía en su recorrido.

El Rec del Molí, que, arrancando de Colomers, pasa por Jafre, Verges, Bellcaire d'Empordà y muere en el norte de Empúries, era el canal de riego más importante del Baix Empordà. Actualmente todavía riega una extensa zona del Bajo y Alto Ampurdán: toda la llanura izquierda del Ter hasta el mar de Sant Martí d'Empúries. Antiguamente se extraía el agua para regar mediante poalanques.



De origen árabe, la poalanca es un widget de regadío consistente en una barra apoyada en un punto que la divide en dos brazos de longitud diferente, con un contrapeso (a menudo una piedra) en el extremo del brazo corto y una cabeza de cuerda de la que cuelga un cubo en el extremo del brazo largo: para accionarla, el regando estiraba la cuerda y hundía el cubo al riego por llenarla, al tiempo que la fuerza del contrapeso levantaba la carga y la vaciaba en el canal de regadío de la huerta

La historia del río está llena de catástrofes causadas por sus avenidas, actualmente reguladas por los pantanos del Pasteral, Susqueda y Sau. Así, en el año 1898, entre el 15 y 18 de diciembre, una importante tormenta inundó la llanura ampurdanesa: en Colomers el agua del Ter negó la carretera de Medinyà en el Estartit. En varias ocasiones el Ter rompió la Presa, que hubo reconstruir: la primera quincena de mayo de 1915 (el presupuesto de reconstrucción superó las treinta mil pesetas), el 23 de junio de 1915, la segunda quincena de febrero de 1917, el 25 de febrero de 1944, en 1960, entre otros.


Rota de la Presa del año 1917

Fuente http://www.colomersdeter.cat/colomers/afisics/aigua.htm

Sigue

----------


## Luján

Sergi, las imágenes no se ven a no ser que ya hayas entrado en la web fuente.

Por lo menos es lo que me ha pasado a mí, que en principio no las podía ver, pero una vez entré en la web fuente, ya las podía ver en el foro.

----------


## sergi1907

Fue importante la riada que, durante los aguaceros del año cuarenta (16-20 de octubre, el Aguacero de San Lucas ), erosiones y desconchados las tierras de la Isla de Arriba y Ramema, donde también la toponimia n ha observado el recuerdo: la Feixa Negada es un ejemplo.

Rotura de la Presa del año 1960


Reconstrucción de la Presa del año 1960


Reparación de la Presa

A partir del año 1963, para regar la llanura de la derecha del Ter y para regular el caudal del agua del Rec del Molí, se construyó la Presa de Colomers, de 103 m de anchura, 5,75 m de altura y 50.000 metros  de capacidad, con cinco compuertas centrales grandes y dos laterales más pequeñas, y un canal de enlace con el Rec del Molí. Hasta la actualidad no ha embalsado nunca y, por tanto, no ha entrado nunca en servicio.


La Presa de Colomers, construida entre 1963-1970

Fuente http://www.colomersdeter.cat/colomers/afisics/aigua.htm

Dos fotografías de Seprem





A ver si pronto tenemos fotografías actuales de esta presa.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Sergi, las imágenes no se ven a no ser que ya hayas entrado en la web fuente.
> 
> Por lo menos es lo que me ha pasado a mí, que en principio no las podía ver, pero una vez entré en la web fuente, ya las podía ver en el foro.


A ver si ahora se ve bien.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantático trabajo Sergi, yo tampoco había visto ni leído nada sobre esta presa ni su historia.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

